# Помогите оценить аккордеон Bellona Royal Standart



## Doberman18 (7 Ноя 2012)

Уважаемые специалисты, прошу помощи оценить аккордеон Bellona Royal Standart.
Достался в наследство. Сам я гитарист и в этих инструментах не очень разбираюсь. Обгуглил весь интернет но такой модели не нашел. 
Приклепляю фото. 
Надписи Royal Standart нет, но если смотреть против света то видно след от нее.
Заранее спасибо за помощь.
Приклепляю фото.


----------

